# Can someone identify this piece?



## fealypino (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CfTt7GhO-g#t=65
At 1:04
I've heard this before but I forgot the name of it


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(Bump)

Yes, it is a quite well-known piece, and a concertante one, I believe; 
unfortunately I don´t remember exactly which. Have checked some S-Saens, Wieniawski, Sarasate, Vieuxtemps .... 

others?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s Wieniawski Polonaise no.1


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

It's actually no.2 in Amaj


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Correct, here´s the original video too


----------

